# Cooling catheter



## Jess1125 (Feb 3, 2010)

When the provider inserts a cooling catheter during a cardiac cath is that separately billable on the physician side at all? If so, what is the cpt code I would use? 

I think this cooling protocol is a new thing that hospitals are starting to do on patients who've had a cardiac arrest. I've read about it once and this is the first time I've encountered this.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## Triachcpc (Feb 4, 2011)

Jessica - I have some info we received from the vendor that I can forward you.  However, I'm doing a bit more research on this (I work on the facility side - I'm not certain if the info given by the vendor is correct).  They're indicating that "some" facilties use 36556 or 36010.  I had thought I heard on a recent Medlearn audioconference that the cooling catheter doesn't have a procedure code.  I'm leaning more towards the unlisted, but I'm sending it up the pole for further review.


----------



## Triachcpc (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.sccm.org/publications/critical_connections/archives/august2008/pages/codingcorner.aspx

Jessica - this may help..


----------



## Jess1125 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you. If you have anything else to add to this in the future let me know. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

